# My first humidor!



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

I purchased the imperfect Keeper Humidor and I was wondering how it is imperfect? haha! It is a great humidor and I just finished seasoning it. Now time to fill it up! :dance:

BTW this was a very good deal, $46 for a beautiful 100ct humidor, Who wouldn't buy one?
The Keeper - Cherry - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice humi & gars. Now just need to fill it up eh???


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes very nice indeed! I don't see any imperfections, good find.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Very nice humi & gars. Now just need to fill it up eh???


yea you guys got me addicted, thanks haha

Truthfully thought, I'm very happy I found this forum. Reading and asking questions helped me learn so much, TAHNK YOU BOTL's!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

GJProductions said:


> yea you guys got me addicted, thanks haha
> 
> Truthfully thought, I'm very happy I found this forum. Reading and asking questions helped me learn so much, TAHNK YOU BOTL's!


Muahahahahah :heh:

My master plan has worked perfectly!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

You'll never forget your first humidor. It will forever be perfect.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice start!!!

Say goodbye to your "extra money"!:lol:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats! Let us know when you have out grown it. LMAO


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats, the humi looks great and very nice selection of cigars.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Ahh very nice. I in fact have that exact same humidor. It's a great humidor for my singles, although as others have noted, may get a bit small once you get started buying by the box...


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice! Off to a good start with some nice cigars too.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome man! I have the same exact humidor although mine is a different wood finish.
Its probably my favorite out of the 3 I have so far LOL
like someone else said, let us know when you out grow it


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

very nice...have fun


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice Glen!
I have the same humi in a different finish, I like it.

BTW, that Kristoff would be "safer" in my humi, so just send it my way and "I'll watch over it" hahaaa I Lovr those sticks!!!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Very nice Glen!
> I have the same humi in a different finish, I like it.
> 
> BTW, that Kristoff would be "safer" in my humi, so just send it my way and "I'll watch over it" hahaaa I Lovr those sticks!!!


haha Yea they are wonderful I actually just picked up 5 more today because I have a place to put them!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Take it from me, i started really herfing in may, and ive gone from a 50ct to 125ct desktop to a 50qt cooler to now 120qt, dont be like me go big next, i keep my singles i smoke on in the desktop. So get a cooler i got 120ct one from walmart for $52, then get a coulpe pounds of beads from hreatfelt. Then start buying boxes and such. But very nice start.


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks good to me


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

congrats! it wont be long until you upgrade, and upgrade, and upgrade. 

Looks just like the one on my desk at work in front of me!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Gratz! I bought 2 Humidors in under 2 months after jumping back into the puffing pond. BTW I have started sanding down and cutting a perfectly good cabinet for humidor conversion. It's addicting ............. I don't think it's the Nicotine....it's that "I'm gonna win the race if I have to blow my F&^%ing motor up" type thingy (see forums noting "CBID")


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

cool, im on my way too!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice, does not look very imperfect to me!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

ca21455 said:


> Very nice, does not look very imperfect to me!


Nothing to noticeable


----------

